# Stuart Mathis (and Lucinda Williams)



## Spike (May 31, 2008)

So I went to see Lucinda Williams on Friday night. Like a lot of people, I heard of her when the Car Wheels On A Gravel Road came out. I bought it based on all the solid reviews at the time even though it's not at all my usual kinda stuff. I loved it and still do. She's one of my favourite songwriters and I love her voice. When I heard she was coming to my little town (and not many good bands do) I jumped on tickets and got some great ones a few rows back and almost dead centre. 

It was a great show. Lucinda is in her 60's now but her voice is holding up pretty well. There was plenty of stuff to remind me that there's only one Lucinda. The band was killer and they rocked out more than I was expecting. All the players were great but the guitar player really stood out. He pulled out some great solos but I was just as impressed by the stuff he did under the vocals. I came home after the show and Googled. The guy's name is Stuart Mathis. He's been with Lucinda for a few years and was a Wallflower before that. Still is apparently though they are on (another) hiatus for now.

Anyway, I thought I'd share some links to a player who I thought was one of the best I'd ever had the pleasure of listening to. Gear heads into 60's guitars and amps may at least want to check out the Premier Guitar link. There's guitar porn photos & a rig rundown on that page. 


[video=youtube;LSyI1nZsSi4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSyI1nZsSi4[/video]


[video=youtube;mTu4cXW9H_Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTu4cXW9H_Q#t=424[/video]



http://www.premierguitar.com/articl...cinda-williams-stuart-mathis-and-david-sutton


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Was a time when some fairly good/big bands came to Vernon and area. The IPE used to bring in good groups and the West Coast Sound was well represented along with groups like Long John Baldry, Dr. Hook quite a few times, Jeff Healey....saw ZZ Top outdoors in Kelowna and a few un-announced groups at the Cadillac Ranch. Then there's Darby Mills who I saw a few weeks ago here. Sounds like my nephews band Xul could be back in the studio in Kelowna. 
That being said, Vernon is a bit off the beaten path, always has been. But, it could be worse, you could live in Kelowna.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

"Her voice is holding up pretty well", that's funny because her voice always did sound like, well, car wheels on a gravel road. I bought that disc many moons ago for my wife who wasn't all that impressed until she heard some earlier Lucinda at a friend's house. I'd have to say she's one of her biggest fans, we have all the recordings and they're always being played at times. We had tickets to see her yesterday in Calgary but one of life's unexpected bumps prevented us from seeing the show. I'm glad you got to see her and post this Spike. Thanks.


----------

